
Ask HN: Is There an HN for Gardening? - dhruvkar
With the pandemic in full swing, I&#x27;m entering into the world of gardening with some milk crates, landscape fabric, potting soil and green bean seeds. I&#x27;ve never grown&#x2F;gardened before.<p>What&#x27;s the best resource for gardening for newbies? Something similar to HN?
======
cm2012
There's always a great subreddit!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gardening/](https://www.reddit.com/r/gardening/)

------
triyambakam
I like Permies - [https://permies.com/](https://permies.com/)

~~~
mattmanser
First post I look at is this craziness:

[https://permies.com/t/60886/solutions-
simple](https://permies.com/t/60886/solutions-simple)

And that's a staff member too.

I was hoping to read about a simple composting solution, but I now know he
really doesn't like LED lightbulbs.

